# Spot The Difference



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Spot the difference .... and no, it is not the shirt


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

8 hours and 18 minutes? 

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it the case re-finish?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> is it the case re-finish?


You got is Shawn 

I had the case lapped which was quite tricky because the original case was quite worn, too much lapping on a MkII case and your crystal pops out 

Is it comparable to Omega Bienne? Pretty close IMO and very pleased with the result.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > is it the case re-finish?
> ...


cool! do i get a prize? 

how tall is that john? its a seriously stunning piece that


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You will get a discount on the next watch you buy from me 

The MkII isn't very tall about 13mm as far as I can determine


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> You will get a discount on the next watch you buy from me
> 
> The MkII isn't very tall about 13mm as far as I can determine


nice one!.....just saving this message in my favourites file......



> this voucher entitles you to a 10% discount


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks like my toptime now!!!


----------

